# Are Vertical Bows Still Permitted In New Ships?



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Are Vertical Bows Still Permitted In New Ships?

The reason I am asking this is because it is claimed the Australians are going to build a replica TITANIC. Someone then stated that vertical bows are no longer permitted, as they cause too much damage in the event of a collission and a sloped bow is far less damaging!

I do not know the answer to this - that is why I am asking. But feel they would not be banned as whopping great bulbous bows are very common and would probably cause very bad underwater damage to ship receiving one in the side and they are not banned!

Would a sloped bow cause a scissor-like effect and slice in even deeper than a vertical one where the impact is spread constantly over a greater height?

Just wondering!

Bob


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Shipbuilder said:


> Are Vertical Bows Still Permitted In New Ships?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because it is claimed the Australians are going to build a replica TITANIC. Someone then stated that vertical bows are no longer permitted, as they cause too much damage in the event of a collission and a sloped bow is far less damaging!
> 
> ...


From a purely mechanical point of view the energy transferred would be almost identical, hence the total damage would be similar. However, a raked bow would be transferring a significant amount of that energy above the water line of the "victim" 

Bulbouse bows tend to collapse because their frontal area is not particularly large. Then, of course, there are ice class ships with heavier scantlings and shorter frame spacings...


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was really wondering if it was true that verical bows were banned. But it appears they are not. Have just looked around in Google and discovered the magnificent new "axe" bow, that cleaves the seas at 28 knots. So it look like they are still acceptable.
Bob
http://megayachtnews.com/2010/05/amels-sea-axe-oberon/#axzz1tXeNHRAl


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

I think that horizontal bows are still frowned upon as well


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I think the general idea is that you don't want to hit anything... vertical stem or clipper bow! I see no reason why not to have a vertical stem for a new ship.... with a bulbous forefoot. The new axe bow is completely vertical and don't look half bad on the front of a modern hull.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Stephen,

I agree. I can't really imagine any rules specifically banning vertical bows because, as you say, you are not really supposed to run into anything. If that attitude were carried to it conclusion, it would not be permitted to build ships that would sink if they got a sufficiently large hole in them!

I have no idea what the "axe" bow is like under water, but will look into it. I had never even heard of it before today. 

Bob


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> Bob
> http://megayachtnews.com/2010/05/amels-sea-axe-oberon/#axzz1tXeNHRAl




Bob,

I wonder if you could take this basic design and apply it to a large passenger vessel.... say a 50,000 grt 1,200 pax cruise ship of around 750 ft LOA.... 20 knots?

I think it would be practical and quite stunning.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, it worked well enough in the past when vertical bows were the norm. Having looked further into it, they go straight down and there is no underwater bulb. 

So if they want to build a replica TITANIC, I suppose there is nothing to stop them apart from complying with modern SOLAS, but really, I doubt if it is ever going to happen. There was nothing tonight on the news, but it is reported on the internet.

Guess what? they are intending to call their company "Blue Star Line!"(==D)

Bob


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> Well, it worked well enough in the past when vertical bows were the norm. Having looked further into it, they go straight down and there is no underwater bulb.
> 
> So if they want to build a replica TITANIC, I suppose there is nothing to stop them apart from complying with modern SOLAS, but really, I doubt if it is ever going to happen. There was nothing tonight on the news, but it is reported on the internet.
> 
> ...


Are they really building a replica ? or a scale model .
The cost of a full size replica would be huge and one wonders why the Aussies of all countries would want to do this ??


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

They say it is to be full size and built in China. Just put it in Google and there is plenty about it! - I will believe it when I see it though!
Bob


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Then there's the X bow. Getting hit by this would surely be akin to a head-butting from a bull!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Warticovschi & Associates, one of our group partners have a new high speed power catamaran design with a forward raked bow. Similar lines are becoming fairly common with today's high speed craft.


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Derek, the Aussies dont want to do it! But one mega rich Aussie does. He also is thinking of a fleet of Cruise liners - I doubt that they will be Aussie flagged, he already uses cheap overseas labour in his mines.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> Are Vertical Bows Still Permitted In New Ships?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because it is claimed the Australians are going to build a replica TITANIC. Someone then stated that vertical bows are no longer permitted, as they cause too much damage in the event of a collission and a sloped bow is far less damaging!
> 
> ...


I do not know the answer to this - that is why I am asking. But feel they would not be banned as whopping great bulbous bows are very common and would probably cause very bad underwater damage to ship receiving one in the side and they are not banned!
The evalution of the flaired bow and bulbous bow as opposed to the Straight stem was sea riding qualities to do with less damage and more speed in a heavy sea? Maybe the modern construction techniques allow for a more gentle flow of ship lines when compared to the older Rivetted construction? Who Knows.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I think that horizontal bows are still frowned upon as well


Not on Bizarro world.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Further info on the AXE bow can be found at:

http://www.amels-holland.com/editor/assets/artikelen/TYR112_Sea_Axe_Amels_the_yacht_report.pdf

http://www.showmanagement.com/yachts_magazine/articles/27

http://www.marin.nl/upload_mm/2/7/f...igation_into_the_hydrodynamic_performance.pdf


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I think that horizontal bows are still frowned upon as well


Especially with Costa Line(LOL)


----------

